# Carbo Plus for CO2 and PH



## Treadmark (Dec 3, 2005)

Just set up a 55 Gal planted tank, added 6 zebras and letting the tank cycle. I do not however have any CO2 generating equipment. I'm considering the Carbo Plus units for adding the CO2. Anyone have any comments or cautions on this before I plunk down my $130 bucks? I was planning on putting it on a timer and only having it on during the day when the light is on to extend life. Is this OK to do this? Is it going to create big swings in my PH? Will I need to plan on adjusting the PH levels? I've worked with aquariums a lot over the years but have never really done a fully planted tank before. Any guidance before I spend more dough would be much appreciated.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have never used anything but pressurized co2. However, any injection of co2 into a tank, whether, gas, dit or carboplus will have some effect on a tank's pH. How much depends on how much you inject and what your water's kh is.

The carbo unit is more expensive to operate than pressurized since it costs about 10$ to refil a 5lb bottle and the carboplus block runs 30-35$ to replace. The bigger the tank, the sooner the block will need to be replaced. It should not cost you a whole lot more to get a pressurized system and that difference will be made up fairly fast considering the cost of blocks vs gas refills.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This is getting weird. We are agreeing way too much as of late. The carbo plus is too expensive to run long term on any tank larger than 20 gallons, (IMO). You can get a co2 setup for about $160.00 for everything and that will last a lot longer than the carbo unit.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Well simpte maybe some truths are just too immutable for either of us to miss them


----------

